# Bonjour



## jrlang (Jan 12, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

My name is Justin. I am a proffesional lighting designer from the DC area. I also work for one of the top rated lighting companies in the US, Barbizon Lighting.
I am 25 years old and have studied under some of the most profound Designers in the business. I mainly work for local commuinity theaters in the DC area. But on occasuion I travel out side of the area working various locations.
I graduated from Radford University with a degree in Scenography and love theatre as much as the next person.


----------



## Nephilim (Jan 12, 2004)

Hey Justin, I just might be poking your mind with some fun LD questions sooner than you think  Welcome!


----------



## jrlang (Jan 12, 2004)

That's why I signed up, I'm here to help out


----------



## wolf825 (Jan 13, 2004)

jrlang said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My name is Justin. I am a proffesional lighting designer from the DC area. I also work for one of the top rated lighting companies in the US, Barbizon Lighting.
> I am 25 years old and have studied under some of the most profound Designers in the business. I mainly work for local commuinity theaters in the DC area. But on occasuion I travel out side of the area working various locations.
> I graduated from Radford University with a degree in Scenography and love theatre as much as the next person.



Hi Justin, welcome aboard...another DC person here--yeah! Tell Bob Smith & Blair I say howdy.... 

-wolf


----------



## jrlang (Jan 13, 2004)

wolf825 said:


> Hi Justin, welcome aboard...another DC person here--yeah! Tell Bob Smith & Blair I say howdy....
> 
> -wolf



Unfourtuntly, Bob no longer works for us. He has way to much side business and decided to make that his career. He is doing pretty well at it. But I will definatly tell Blair howdy for you.


----------



## wolf825 (Jan 13, 2004)

jrlang said:


> wolf825 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Justin, welcome aboard...another DC person here--yeah! Tell Bob Smith & Blair I say howdy....
> ...



hehehehe...Bob was always busy with side stuff for as long as I've known him..not surprising. I always bump into him somewhere around town..

Welcome aboard to the Controlbooth! Hope you have fun advising and contributing to questions asked, and as well please asking questions. You can never stop learning in this industry. 

-wolf


----------



## jrlang (Jan 13, 2004)

wolf825 said:


> jrlang said:
> 
> 
> > wolf825 said:
> ...



thanks for the welcome. Stop by the office some time and say hi. I'll have a t-shirt waiting.


----------



## wemeck (Jan 13, 2004)

Welcome! Look like from the look of your avatar that you are a Dogma Fan! Some of my crew kids and I are big fans of Kevin Smith, and are awaiting his next movie in March 2004. 

http://viewaskew.com/

Hope to see you around the forums.[/url]


----------



## dvsDave (Jan 13, 2004)

Hey Justin!

Another East Coaster!! Wonderful!! I am your webmaster, dvsDave, and I just wanted to welcome you to the site!! 

I live right over the Potomac in Virginia... In fact yoru company did the install on my high school, Stone Bridge High School in Ashburn, VA!

glad to have you around the forums!!

-dvsDave


----------



## jrlang (Jan 13, 2004)

dvsDave said:


> Hey Justin!
> 
> Another East Coaster!! Wonderful!! I am your webmaster, dvsDave, and I just wanted to welcome you to the site!!
> 
> ...



I was just looking over Stone Bridge's archive. Looks like you guys got a nice little system. How is the unison system handleing, good? 
Looks like you guys also got a nice little black box setup, sweet!

And thanks for the welcome


----------



## HMOcidalmaniac (Jan 16, 2004)

howdy- i might pick your brain occasionally as well-


----------

